# Just detailed my '67 Sky Blue Collegiate



## Rollo (Jun 5, 2022)

... Picked up this '67 Sky Blue Collegiate off of the original owner's widow a couple of years ago ... 
... Her husband  actually did ride it to classes when he was a student at Michigan State ...
... Ironically his first name was the same as mine ... I told her that I would service and detail it and was honored to be the next caretaker of it ...
... I promised her pics when it was done, so two years later I with an apology I did just that! ... As I would hope she loved them and was happy for the pics ...
... I feel these bikes are somewhat under appreciated and not worth a bunch ... but they sure ride great when serviced and tuned ... 
... Thanks for lookin' ... Rollo


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2022)

That's a real clean one, and the Sky Blue is one of Schwinn's best colors! Nice ride.

One thing that caught my eye is the chain ring. It's on backwards, and that tells me this is a 1968 model. November or December serial number? The chain ring is Part #6355 and it's facing the outside. These rings were first made for the 61-62 Corvette 5 speeds and the dish was towards the outside so the part # was on the inside. Then In 64 these rings were again used on the new Collegiates and they also had the dish to the outside. Then for some reason for the 1968 models, they decided to install the rings opposite having the dish to the inside like all the other clover rings. So when Schwinn flipped these rings around, they had to install a spacer washer between the ring and crank race to offset the ring being on backwards. Never figured out why they did this after all those years of having the dish to the outside.

Just noticed this has the Sprint derailleur. Last year for that was 1967. So maybe the flipped 6355 ring started a little earlier before the 68 production.


----------



## westwildcats (Jun 6, 2022)

Love the blue.  Didn't know there was such a model as a deluxe Collegiate.  
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's a real clean one, and the Sky Blue is one of Schwinn's best colors! Nice ride.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye is the chain ring. It's on backwards, and that tells me this is a 1968 model. November or December serial number? The chain ring is Part #6355 and it's facing the outside. These rings were first made for the 61-62 Corvette 5 speeds and the dish was towards the outside so the part # was on the inside. Then In 64 these rings were again used on the new Collegiates and they also had the dish to the outside. Then for some reason for the 1968 models, they decided to install the rings opposite having the dish to the inside like all the other clover rings. So when Schwinn flipped these rings around, they had to install a spacer washer between the ring and crank race to offset the ring being on backwards. Never figured out why they did this after all those years of having the dish to the outside.
> 
> Just noticed this has the Sprint derailleur. Last year for that was 1967. So maybe the flipped 6355 ring started a little earlier before the 68 production.



... Good eye! ... This bike is an early '67 ..  There was evidence of chain rub on the inside of the guard ... so I used the chain ring from a late '67 model ... 
...  I used the seat and handlebars from the later year also being in better shape ... The handlebars actually have a little higher rise to them ...


----------

